# When will .22 lr become available again?



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I remember when King Barry was very first elected as dictator we had a wave of hysteria and .22 lr became non-existent in all stores. I don't know how long it took but at some point it came back. Then along comes another school shooting and .22 lr gets wiped out again. Do you see it hitting the shelves again any time soon?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I looked into placing a bulk order and was told its backordered out past October. That was 4 weeks ago, its probably longer now. The issue now is the hysteria is spilling into other countrys and they are starting to make bulk orders in places like New Zealand, Australia etc.

Cases of "walmart" Federal Champion ammo are selling for just under $700 per case on gunbroker, which is 3x normal price. Hope everyone bought stock in ammo MFGs a couple months ago 


-DallanC


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Cabelas had it today, Gunnies had it Saturday, I forgot to look when I was shooting at Get Some yesterday.
The prices were all slightly more than before all the commotion but not much.


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

Cooky said:


> Cabelas had it today,


When were you there? I was there at 10 am and there was nothing.


----------



## Stunnerphil (Oct 3, 2012)

I was at cabelas on Tuesday night and they had some but they were behind the gun area


----------



## fishawk (Aug 23, 2009)

A friend who works for cci said they aren't producing 22lr until April.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I found quite a bit of 22LR rounds on line in different catalogs. It isn't name brand such as CCI, Winchester, Remington or Federal but it is out there.


----------



## Stickboy (Oct 28, 2010)

fishawk said:


> A friend who works for cci said they aren't producing 22lr until April.


Any idea why they are not currently producing? Is it normal for them not to be kicking rounds out for the up coming shooting season?

My crystal ball says it will be late this year before it is found on the shelves reliably.

-c


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

We are rapidly approaching the point I'm going to sell all my .22 rimfire... then restock when prices drop next year. I just looked online and found several stores selling .22LR ammo at TWENTYFIVE DOLLARS FOR A 50 COUNT BOX! I'd be happy to unload a few thousand rounds at that amount and use the money to buy a new gun ^.^

I remember everyone dissing the 17HMR's due to price... now they are cheaper to shoot than a .22LR lol!

-DallanC


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Cabelas is keeping 22LR behind the hunting counter (not the gun counter) with the primers. They had lots of CCI at lunch time again today, you can only buy one box at a time though ($9). They had 9mm, 40S&W, 45ACP and .380 (I got the last of the .380).


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

For all you guys that are searching high and low for ammo. How much do you have sitting in your stash right now?
The reason that no stores have it, is because of you who have 10,000 in your safe, and are obsessing about getting more. It is the guys that are hoarding it that are creating the shortages. Quit being stupid and giving the scalpers the ability to charge the idiotic prices that they are getting. It is the consumers that are causing the shortages that are driving up the prices, not the retailers.


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

Loke said:


> For all you guys that are searching high and low for ammo. How much do you have sitting in your stash right now?
> The reason that no stores have it, is because of you who have 10,000 in your safe, and are obsessing about getting more. It is the guys that are hoarding it that are creating the shortages. Quit being stupid and giving the scalpers the ability to charge the idiotic prices that they are getting. It is the consumers that are causing the shortages that are driving up the prices, not the retailers.


I agree. I don't have a stash. I never have. I usually buy what I am going to shoot in the near future (as far as 22LR goes). I have never had more than 2 boxes at a time. I never have worried about not being able to find it on shelves. I hate the mentality that we have to have thousands and thousands of rounds stashed away. I guess when it is back in stock I need to take out a loan and stock up on all the ammunition I will need for the rest of my life. :roll:


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I wouldn't take out a loan, just do like I did and start buying a little of what you need each payday when you do your shopping. Eventually, you will end up with a bit in storage, you will not contribute to the madness, and it wont be a financial burden. I typically set aside $50.00 per payday for ammo and reloading supplies. I have seldom spent half that over the last few months. While standing in line to try for a couple powders I want, I have passed up 223, 22lr, and pistol ammo many times.-----SS


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I learned the seven "P's" early in my military training, proper prior planning prevents piss poor performance!!!

I haven't been out panic buying the last few months but over the course of the last 5 to 10 years I bout a little ammo etc every payday, just like SS said. Now I have a pretty big stock to fall back on. I can shoot for a good long time on it, plus Im set up to reload every centerfire and shotgun I own.


I opened a 550 pack of 22's yesterday that were marked $8.95, doubt we ever see those prices again.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Mojo1 said:


> I opened a 550 pack of 22's yesterday that were marked $8.95,


LUCKY.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I bought a couple of 100 packs of CCI's at Sportsmens today for 7.99. Looked like they had a bunch. Mini mags shoot the best in my Colt 1911 22. They also had bulk packs of Thunderbolts for 20 bucks. I passed on those.---SS


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

I buy a couple boxes of ammo every week also...and shoot them. I don't seem to be able to accumulate ammo that hasn't been shot yet.


----------



## Nalgi (Apr 16, 2010)

Gallensons had them on Thur for $100/brick CCI


----------



## ultramagfan2000 (Nov 27, 2009)

I snagged 2 boxes of 50 today at Dicks sportinggoods in Orem. They were 4.99 but I really want my daughter to practice with a 22 so she can pass her hunters safety test. Otherwise I wouldn't have bothered. They had about 15 boxes left.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Dude just let us know, I'm sure any of us (myself included) would help out with a couple boxes of ammo to help a youth get their hunters safety done. If we arent careful, this ammo shortage will really turn off young shooters who are being brought into the sport.


-DallanC


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

DallanC said:


> Dude just let us know, I'm sure any of us (myself included) would help out with a couple boxes of ammo to help a youth get their hunters safety done. If we arent careful, this ammo shortage will really turn off young shooters who are being brought into the sport.
> 
> -DallanC


+1


----------



## ultramagfan2000 (Nov 27, 2009)

Thanks guys I appreciate it. If I'm in dire need when the time comes I'll mention it. Right now I'm just getting her as much trigger time as possible.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Here is how to guarantee that 22lr is available for those who need it. Quit buying more than you need. Quit with the panic purchases. You do not need 15,000 rounds in your "strategic reserves". Leave some on the shelves for those who would like to take their kids out and involve them in the shooting sports. We got in a shipment last week that should have lasted us a month or two. When the word got out, it was gone in four hours. Slow down, take a deep breath, relax, the world is not running out of ammo.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Good lord... I just watched a case of cheap Federal bulk packs that Walmart carries sell on gun broker... for $825! Thats up another $150 on average in the past 4 weeks. Thats over $80 per box that used to sell for $20.

I almost thought the hysteria was slowing down due to some ammo showing back up in stores but wow... I guess not.

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewIt ... =333337562

-DallanC


----------



## Stickboy (Oct 28, 2010)

DallanC said:


> Good lord... I just watched a case of cheap Federal bulk packs that Walmart carries sell on gun broker... for $825! Thats up another $150 on average in the past 4 weeks. Thats over $80 per box that used to sell for $20.
> 
> I almost thought the hysteria was slowing down due to some ammo showing back up in stores but wow... I guess not.
> 
> ...


That is past ridiculous.


----------



## gunplay (Apr 28, 2008)

Ace Hardware in Richfield just got some Federals in at $34.99 a brick.

It sucks but I bought some and complained to anyone who would listen!

I guess I'm doing it again here.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

gunplay said:


> Ace Hardware in Richfield just got some Federals in at $34.99 a brick.
> 
> *......... but I bought some* and complained to anyone who would listen!
> 
> I guess I'm doing it again here.


And that it why they can charge that much.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Agreed. The last .22lr I bought was back in early Oct of last year when I picked up my boy's christmas present (a .22LR rifle ), bought one of those 350 packs. I look forward to the day supply catches up and retailers / resellers are choaking on the stuff due to their higher prices.


-DallanC


----------



## gunplay (Apr 28, 2008)

I had to have some to shoot so what can you do. I didn't buy them to hord them.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

gunplay said:


> I had to have some to shoot so what can you do. I didn't buy them to hord them.


Aside from that, I would like some you to factor in the fuel cost of driving down to pick up your token box of 50 when they are available and the amount of time spent searching for it to begin with.

I have a friend that was giving me grief me for buying 5000 rounds for $450 a short time ago. Guess who called up wanting to buy some 3 weeks later?


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

gunplay said:


> I had to have some to shoot so what can you do. I didn't buy them to hord them.


My apologies to you then.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

400+ boxes thru Cabelas in the last two days... One box at a time. No wonder jack rabbits are extinct.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

DallanC said:


> Dude just let us know, I'm sure any of us (myself included) would help out with a couple boxes of ammo to help a youth get their hunters safety done. If we arent careful, this ammo shortage will really turn off young shooters who are being brought into the sport.
> 
> -DallanC


 Count me in on Dallan's offer. ------SS


----------

